# Aventador-ordering info



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

Since the car just came out, is it going to be sold out...and for how long?
Also, how long does it usually take to order one?


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

parklane said:


> Since the car just came out, is it going to be sold out...and for how long?
> Also, how long does it usually take to order one?



There is an 18 month waiting list, you could skip the waiting list if you fork up + $71k.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

a4 said:


> There is an 18 month waiting list, you could skip the waiting list if you fork up + $71k.


----------



## RU wolf (Aug 2, 2003)

My friend is third in line at our dealership and was originally supposed to have it before the new year. Apparently the final order hasn't even gone in and it won't be here till April or more likely May. The second one still hasn't even been delivered.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Still waiting?


----------

